# MBA in "finance" or "Logistics and supply chain management" ?



## Bencollins (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I am in the last semester of B.B.A. I have to apply for admission in MBA course now but i am confused what specialisation should i choose.
I like logistics and supply chain management but everyone i talked to, says there are very less job opportunities with it and engineering degree is required in most jobs.
I found finance boring in last semester. But people say MBA in finance offers better job opportunities.

What should i do?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

MBA in finance is a better option.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 26, 2015)

don't have any experience in such areas, but a coursemate of mine (in pre-sea engg. trng. course) had later on (after quitting sailing) done the logistics course from NUS (Singapore univ.) about 2 years back, with half-time study at US (collaboration with some US univ i think) and other half at Singapore itself. he has been doing very well. he had done his internship at Delhi (can't recall the company's name, but its a well-known one) and earned a handsome stipend too. now he's located and working at Singapore in a different company.


----------



## Bencollins (Feb 27, 2015)

Apart from finance, logistics & supply chain management, what other options do i have?

I don't like HR because i am not very social and its difficult for me to talk to other people


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 27, 2015)

marketing, may be? though you might have to travel a lot, or if placed in an ad agency, then might have chances to use your creativity. though just guessing.

i think there have sprang up some new MBA streams too, like i think in the tourism industry. check about it if that sounds interesting to you.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

If you got enough brain in making people consider something you can try marketing.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2015)

with MBA in finance you can get into any stock broker firm / investment bank / companies deals with security and exchange operations. In this line of business your yearly commission will be sometimes 50 to 100 times your salary. If you do really good and get into direct trading with NYSE then within few years you can consider yourself rich.


----------

